

Promoting an open research culture - tokenadult
http://www.sciencemag.org/content/348/6242/1422.full

======
tokenadult
The main page for the Transparency and Openness Promotion (TOP) Guidelines:

[http://centerforopenscience.org/top/](http://centerforopenscience.org/top/)

